# JAFZA Visa Cancellation Copy



## bangash222 (Apr 19, 2015)

Dear All,

Currently I am on JAFZA visa and has already resigned to my company. My Current company has cancelled my visa but not giving me cancellation copy till my last day. I need visa cancellation letter as I have got another job in LLC and the new company is asking for the cancellation paper to process new visa.
My question is can I get a copy of visa cancellation letter of mine by visiting JAFZA office by myself.

I will be very thankful for your kind response.


----------

